# Carte mère PowerBook G4 1.67 Ghz DL



## Aragorn (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Mon fidèle PB a rendu l'âme après de nombreuses années de bons et loyaux services. J'ai appris que mon PB était "vintage" et qu'Apple ne réparait plus ce type de machine obsolète !!! Génial !!!

Le diagnostique est un défaut de la carte logique.

Je recherche donc une carte logique pour le dernier PB G4 commercialisé :

PowerBook G4 1,67 Ghz 15" Double Layer

C'était une excellente machine et j'aimerais lui redonner vie !

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à tous !!!


----------



## Invité (30 Décembre 2011)

http://www.powerbookmedic.com/Aluminum-G4-15-167GHZ-Logic-Board-p-16903.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2011)

Et le forum consacré aux portables PPC G3/4/5, alors, il est là pour quoi ? 

On déménage.


----------



## Aragorn (30 Décembre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> http://www.powerbookmedic.com/Aluminum-G4-15-167GHZ-Logic-Board-p-16903.html



Merci pour ce lien. J'irai voir régulièrement car ils n'ont pas de carte logique haute résolution.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Invité (30 Décembre 2011)

http://www.ifixit.com/PowerBook-Par...rce=ifixit_guide&utm_content=related_products :mouais:

http://www.welovemacs.com/6613748r.html :mouais:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-Power...-1-67GHz-ATI-Logic-Board-TESTED-/370558701886 

Peut être à contacter : http://us.ebid.net/for-sale/apple-powerbook-g-a-logic-board-a-51015983.htm


----------



## Karamazow (30 Décembre 2011)

Salut Aragorn,

Laisse-moi deviner, tu as eu un problème d'affichage avec des lignes striées telles qu'indiquées ici: Topic de mon changement de carte-mère


----------



## Aragorn (30 Décembre 2011)

Karamazow a dit:


> Salut Aragorn,
> 
> Laisse-moi deviner, tu as eu un problème d'affichage avec des lignes striées telles qu'indiquées ici: Topic de mon changement de carte-mère



Bonjour,

Non, pas du tout. Le matin même, il fonctionnait très bien. L'après midi, je l'allume : le son au démarrage est bien présent, l'écran est tout noir et le graveur DVD tourne et puis rien d'autre...
Le diagnostique des techniciens est que la carte logique est défectueuse... 

J'espère parvenir à le remettre en état !


----------



## Karamazow (31 Décembre 2011)

Ok. Est-ce que tu l'a testé sur un écran externe pour confirmer leur diagnostique ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2011)

Karamazow a dit:


> Ok. Est-ce que tu l'a testé sur un écran externe pour confirmer leur diagnostique ?



Effectivement, Aragorn, au vu des symptômes décrits dans ton dernier post, moi, j'aurais aussi commencé par là, mais si tu n'as pas d'écran externe pour tester, tu peux essayer la manip suivante : tu allumes une lumière sur le clavier (num lock, par exemple), puis tu appuies un coup sur le bouton de démarrage. là, tu attend une seconde ou deux, puis tu appuies sur "entrée". Si au bout de quelques instants la loupiotte du clavier s'éteint et que le Mac fait silence, alors tu sauras que c'est bien la vidéo qui est en cause. À ce stade, il y aura 5 causes possibles : 

- Le "chip" vidéo (improprement appelé "carte vidéo" : là, carte mère à changer
- La dalle  Ben dalle à changer
- Le rétro-éclairage : dalle à changer
- l'inverter  : inverter à changer
- la nappe vidéo : nappe à changer.

Première chose à vérifier (parce que la plus facile) : le rétro-éclairage : dans une pièce sombre, depuis l'arrière du Mac, tu éclaires au moyen d'une lampe la pomme blanche du dos de l'écran, et tu regardes ensuite au milieu de l'écran si tu distingue ton fond d'écran. Si oui, tu sais que c'est soit l'inverter soit le rétro-éclairage.

Test suivant : l'écran externe : s'il fonctionne, c'est soit la nappe vidéo, soit la dalle. S'il ne fonctionne pas, c'est la carte mère.

Par contre, si la lampe du clavier ne s'allume pas et que ta batterie est chargée (et que la lumière verte ou jaune sur la prise de l'alim s'allume bien), alors, c'est autre chose mais le diag est le même : carte mère à changer.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonne année à tous et merci pour vos réponses !

1) Je n'ai pas d'écran externe pour faire le test...

2) Mon PB qui est revenu du SAV n'a plus de DD interne...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu allumes une lumière sur le clavier (num lock, par exemple), puis tu appuies un coup sur le bouton de démarrage. là, tu attend une seconde ou deux, puis tu appuies sur "entrée". Si au bout de quelques instants la loupiotte du clavier s'éteint et que le Mac fait silence, alors tu sauras que c'est bien la vidéo qui est en cause. À ce stade, il y aura 5 causes possibles :
> 
> - Le "chip" vidéo (improprement appelé "carte vidéo" : là, carte mère à changer
> - La dalle  Ben dalle à changer
> ...



J'ai fait la manip avec Caps Lock. Quand j'appuie un coup sur le bouton de démarrage, la loupiotte s'éteint avant d'appuyer sur entrée. Le Mac fait du bruit au niveau du lecteur DVD et un bruit étrange (sans doute dû à l'absence de DD interne)... Alors docteur ?

Bonne journée !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2012)

Aragorn a dit:


> Bonne année à tous et merci pour vos réponses !
> 
> 1) Je n'ai pas d'écran externe pour faire le test...
> 
> ...



Alors il faudrait que tu le démarres sur son DVD de démarrage, pour voir, et faire l'essai avec la lampe derrière la pomme. À priori, le fait qu'il s'éteigne directement sans disque, c'est normal, vu que si ton écran s'allumais, tu aurais probablement le dossier avec le point d'interrogation clignotant, ce qui semble bien confirmer qu'il s'agit bien d'un problème d'affichage.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors il faudrait que tu le démarres sur son DVD de démarrage, pour voir, et faire l'essai avec la lampe derrière la pomme. À priori, le fait qu'il s'éteigne directement sans disque, c'est normal, vu que si ton écran s'allumais, tu aurais probablement le dossier avec le point d'interrogation clignotant, ce qui semble bien confirmer qu'il s'agit bien d'un problème d'affichage.



Le souci, c'est que lorsque je mets le DVD de démarrage, il reste coincé à l'intérieur. Impossible de l'éjecter.
J'avais fait cette manip avant d'apporter mon PB au SAV et les symptomes étaient les mêmes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2012)

Aragorn a dit:


> Le souci, c'est que lorsque je mets le DVD de démarrage, il reste coincé à l'intérieur. Impossible de l'éjecter.
> J'avais fait cette manip avant d'apporter mon PB au SAV et les symptomes étaient les mêmes.



Sinon, reste la possibilité de tenter un démarrage sur un disque externe, mais en fait, ça ne donnera guère plus, on sait que c'est l'affichage, mais tant que tu ne l'auras pas branché sur un écran externe, on ne saura pas si c'est la carte mère (bien que ça paraisse hélas, le plus probable).


----------



## Aragorn (2 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, reste la possibilité de tenter un démarrage sur un disque externe, mais en fait, ça ne donnera guère plus, on sait que c'est l'affichage, mais tant que tu ne l'auras pas branché sur un écran externe, on ne saura pas si c'est la carte mère (bien que ça paraisse hélas, le plus probable).



En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour ton aide. Je pense que je peux faire confiance au diagnostique des techniciens du sav.
J'espère trouver une carte mère à un prix raisonnable pour le remettre en service !

Bonne journée.


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Janvier 2012)

Salut, il s'agit probablement comme toujours d'un GPU qui a trop chauffé, réchauffe le au décapeur thermique (on n'en pense ce que l'on veut mais 9 fois sur 10 ça fonctionne ).

Si tu rester appuyer sur le bouton de démarrage après le bong et quelque seconde il devrait faire un bip ... ce qui signifier que la cm est peut etre récupérable


----------



## Aragorn (3 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je suis désespéré  Je pensais acheter une carte mère d'occasion et la faire monter par un SAV Apple, mais voici leur réponse :



> Bonjour,
> nous ne faisons pas de réparation sur un produit obsolète, même si vous nous fournissez la carte mère.
> Nous avons eu trop de problème avec des cartes dont nous ne connaissons pas la provenance et dont la durée de vie n'excède pas les 4 à 5 mois.
> merci de votre compréhension.
> Cordialement



J'avoue ne pas me sentir pour une telle manipulation... Il ne me reste plus qu'à acheter une pelle et à enterrer avec les honneurs mon vieux PB G4...


----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2012)

A part la terre du milieu t'es dans quel coin ?
Je suis sûr que tu pourras trouver quelqu'un d'expérience sur ce forum ou un autre qui te fera ça (sans garantie, mais bien moins cher qu'Apple) avec une carte d'occaz !


----------



## didgar (4 Janvier 2012)

Salut !

Même question qu'*Invité* ! Tu es dans quel coin ?

J'ai réparé deux iBook G4 pour des membres de ce forum. Un brestois quand j'habitais en RP et un parisien depuis que je suis à Bordeaux. A chaque fois expédition et réexpédition par la poste une fois l'intervention terminée. Si tu es intéressé => MP.

A+

Didier


----------



## Aragorn (4 Janvier 2012)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Salut, il s'agit probablement comme toujours d'un GPU qui a trop chauffé, réchauffe le au décapeur thermique (on n'en pense ce que l'on veut mais 9 fois sur 10 ça fonctionne ).
> 
> Si tu rester appuyer sur le bouton de démarrage après le bong et quelque seconde il devrait faire un bip ... ce qui signifier que la cm est peut etre récupérable



Comment faut-il procéder exactement ? Il faut ouvrir le PB ? Un décapeur thermique, ça chauffe beaucoup !!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h34 ----------




didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Même question qu'*Invité* ! Tu es dans quel coin ?
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Tout d'abord, merci pour vos réponses. J'habite en Savoie à quelques km de Chambéry.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Karamazow (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir Aragorn,

Comme l'indique ma signature, j'ai fait l'opération de changement de la carte-mère (logic-board) sur mon powerbook HD 15" suite à un vieillissement prématuré des soudures d'une des puces VRAM de la ATI 9700.

Je suis sur Lyon à 50 mètres de la Gare Part Dieu. Si besoin je peux faire l'opération avec toi: j'ai les outils et un peu de temps.

A+


----------



## Aragorn (7 Janvier 2012)

Karamazow a dit:


> Bonsoir Aragorn,
> 
> Comme l'indique ma signature, j'ai fait l'opération de changement de la carte-mère (logic-board) sur mon powerbook HD 15" suite à un vieillissement prématuré des soudures d'une des puces VRAM de la ATI 9700.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup, c'est super sympa !  :love:
Dès que j'aurai trouvé une carte mère d'occasion à un prix raisonnable, je veux bien tenter l'opération ! 

Bonne journée !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2012)

Aragorn a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci beaucoup, c'est super sympa !  :love:
> Dès que j'aurai trouvé une carte mère d'occasion à un prix raisonnable, je veux bien tenter l'opération !
> ...



Tu as cherché sur des sites américains ? On en trouve parfois des neuves à des prix du niveau de l'occasion chez nous


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Janvier 2012)

Essaye dabord avec le décapeur thermique je suis sur que ça va fonctionner !
ça t'évite d'acheter une cm qui va tomber en carafe dans quelques mois pour le même problème !

Pour les explique du "comment faire ?" j'ai tout expliquer sur ce post : 

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4...remontage-ecran-noir-967822.html#post10618752

Voila


----------



## Karamazow (10 Janvier 2012)

Perso, au vu des retours d'expérience de iPascalon sur le forum powerbook.fr avec ses iBook, je ne recommenderai pas cette solution !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2012)

*Info : *Aragorn, en me baladant sur les annonces de MacGe (rubrique pièces détachées), j'ai vu des cartes mères d'occase pour PB G4. Je ne sais pas s'il y a la tienne dedans, mais il semble y avoir plusieurs modèles.


----------

